# Who's in charge at Apple Canada? And why would it be a secret?



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I called customer relations at Markham-based Apple Canada the other day, since I'd like to write a letter mostly praising the service I've recently received but also asking several questions.

They gave me the general address for Apple Canada, but wouldn't give me a name to write to until I insisted. The highest level I could get was the customer relations supervisor, Mokumo Bupe. I was hoping for someone vice-presidential or even the president of Apple Canada. It's not like they'll see the letter anyways, it's just that I wanted it to be treated responsibly by someone with the authority to both answer and provide a solution, if appropriate.

This information was refused. Why is it a secret who's in charge at Apple? Or even a level or two below?

And if anybody knows, please do share this top-secret information, if national security allows.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

Sent you a PM


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

> Sent you a PM


Fabulously ironic reply! :clap:


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

*Eyes Wide Shut*


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Nobody's in charge at Apple Canada. The U.S. runs it!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

[email protected] or [email protected] via [email protected]

_"We are all just puppets to the puppet master." - unknown_


----------



## jat (Jan 13, 2006)

stephen.harper @gc.on.apple.ca.............................lol


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

I guess he must be a veeeeeeeeery plain dull business man... Too much competition from Mr Jobs to be worth while to mention.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

contact your stock broker
that kind of info. is readily available to investors


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

I tried anagramming Mokumo Bupe, since it's an intriguing name, but I didn't get anything interesting, just some things that Mr.? Bupe might not appreciate.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

green_ears said:


> I guess he must be a veeeeeeeeery plain dull business man... Too much competition from Mr Jobs to be worth while to mention.


"He" ???


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Thom said:


> "He" ???


Actually the whole thing is being run by some old experimental A.I. software they found installed on a Macintosh 512. 

-Stephanie


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

HowEver said:


> This information was refused. Why is it a secret who's in charge at Apple? Or even a level or two below?


- to avoid Headhunters
- to avoid Junk mail
- for Personal Privacy

I'm sure there are other reasons.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

HowEver said:


> This information was refused. Why is it a secret who's in charge at Apple? Or even a level or two below?


Because they have more important issues to deal with than whiney little customers who throw temper tantrums.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that not only does Apple not see their customers that way, but that they don't want to be seen as a company that sees its customers that way.

Absolutely, you want people who complain to go through the anonymous folks at customer relations.

*Then again, we aren't all all that unhappy.*

But the comment does speak volumes.




guytoronto said:


> Because they have more important issues to deal with than whiney little customers who throw temper tantrums.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Kosh said:


> - to avoid Headhunters
> - to avoid Junk mail
> - for Personal Privacy
> 
> I'm sure there are other reasons.


To avoid publicity and news reporters/rumor mongerers. Because what is a customer like However going to do (I'd probably do this too), but post it on a Mac site for all the world to see.


----------



## lostchild (Jul 25, 2005)

i worked at the Markham Apple office for............................................9 days!

Temporary Warehouse Helper. I helped destroy hundreds of copies of 10.2.9 educational versions, but secretly hid the discs by an employee's request. Weird.

Definitely a cool place there.

Great free coffee there too!


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

HowEver said:


> I called customer relations at Markham-based Apple Canada the other day, since I'd like to write a letter mostly praising the service I've recently received but also asking several questions.
> 
> They gave me the general address for Apple Canada, but wouldn't give me a name to write to until I insisted. The highest level I could get was the customer relations supervisor, Mokumo Bupe. I was hoping for someone vice-presidential or even the president of Apple Canada. It's not like they'll see the letter anyways, it's just that I wanted it to be treated responsibly by someone with the authority to both answer and provide a solution, if appropriate.
> 
> ...


Because by giving the name of a VP at Apple Canada, the person you were talking to wouldn't have been doing their job. A VP is totally the wrong person to receive general mail. Such a person would hardly have time to personally read your mail and answer your questions. That's why they hire and pay other people to do that job. The person on the phone would get into trouble for just handing that information to you. Their job is to direct people to the most appropriate person - the person who is being paid for that purpose. Not just pass everyone on to the president of the company!

The supervisor of customer relations is a much better person to receive general mail and address your questions - or more likely pass your letter on to someone else more appropriate to respond.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

As I said, I couldn't get *anybody's* name at first, except the person to whom I was speaking. That person had to consult with someone in order to give me Mokumo Bupe's name.

As I said, I realize the President or VP isn't likely to read a letter, whether it's a complaint or a fan letter.

I'm sure there are occasions though when they might be interested to see what kind of mail is coming in.

Or I guess they could just hire another firm to arrange a focus group...

On occasion executive directors and managing directors and their staff do give media interviews, and give speeches, at conferences and other functions, where their names and titles are made public. So I've pretty much figured out the chain of command for Apple Canada. It wasn't terribly onerous.

But it would be nice to know if in writing to Mokumo Bupe one was corresponding with someone who could communicate directly to the powers that be, or if they could make a change, or if they simply handled all complaints, or, perhaps, if their main task involved planning the service reps' work schedules.


----------



## mode_m (Mar 3, 2006)

What does Apple Canada do anyway? I've seen the office, it's a fair size, I would be surprised if there was anybody other than marketing/sales and investor type people there though. Might be why they can't give you a name of anyone; there isn't anybody of importance in the first place.


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

They have a fairly large sales and tech force. They have dedicated sales people for the education community as well.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Ryan Kopp's mom works at Apple Canada. Why don't you send him a PM?


----------



## gmug (Feb 13, 2007)

Todd said:


> Because by giving the name of a VP at Apple Canada, the person you were talking to wouldn't have been doing their job. ...snip.


from a former Customer Relations rep at a Global Canadian Company, the Pathetic reply Posted here by a member here is Only a part of the Reason we're in such a Poor Technology Position Globally Since the avent of the Avro Arrow being Cancelled by Prime Minister Diefenbaker


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

gmug said:


> from a former Customer Relations rep at a Global Canadian Company, the Pathetic reply Posted here by a member here is Only a part of the Reason we're in such a Poor Technology Position Globally Since the avent of the Avro Arrow being Cancelled by Prime Minister Diefenbaker


Perhaps one should not imbibe prior to posting, globally.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Perhaps one should not imbibe prior to posting, globally.


----------



## Visnaut (Jul 22, 2004)

HowEver said:


> This information was refused. Why is it a secret who's in charge at Apple? Or even a level or two below?


In addition to some of the very good reasons given above by Kosh and Todd, another reason is because administrative assistants and receptionists commonly have to deal with solicitors.

Back in my college days I worked a few months at a telemarketing place. After doing residential for a bit, they put me on businesses, and they taught me all the dirty tricks they use to navigate companies' phone mazes. How to schmooze receptionists, get names, find extensions, the whole lot. All in order to talk to people in charge in order to solicit for "charitable" causes.

So, HowEver, to answer your question, they don't give out that sort of information on the phone because solicitors use altruistic excuses such as yours to get names and then call back and ask for specific people by name. It wastes company time and thus, company money.

I've talked to several friends who have done reception as well, and part of their training is how to discern between sneaky solicitors and legitimate contacts.

Oh and as an aside, HowEver, whenever things don't go your way, it's usually not because the world is out to get you, or out to screw the little guy. There's very down to earth reasons for a lot of corporate policy.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I don't see any problem giving out the names of various positions. It's a publicly traded company after all. If we know the VP's (i.e Schiller) at Apple USA, why not Canada?

Of course I wouldn't give out anything other than name and title. No email addresses for sure. And as others have noted, a person in such a position is likely not to respond to your letter...so it may be a futile waste of time.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Hey Folks... just an FYI. If you do a search on Google for the right keywords typically you eventual come across an article with the right persons name and their position

Most companies use a derivative of [email protected] (or .ca) or first initial/[email protected]

If you are persistent and patient eventually you will get an email through. Typical executives at this level do NOT get much exposure to their customers and often you would be quite surprised how quick you may get a response back (typically from some underling).

Years ago I had an issue with a phone and roaming across the world with Fido. I used the above technique and sent a firm dissatisfaction letter to all the top execs (President, VP, etc...) I could find the names of. The next day I received a call from someone at Fido saying that my issue had been resolved.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

satchmo said:


> I don't see any problem giving out the names of various positions. It's a publicly traded company after all.


I agree with you.

All the "rationale" posted here why the name isn't being given out is BS in my opinion - you can take any large publicly traded company and find out who the senior executives are.
Apple seems to make it a bit harder, perhaps because of their structure where they combined Apple Inc and Apple Canada under Apple North America back in 1998 (I think).

But if you google a bit, the name for Apple Canada Managing Director that comes up (as of April 2007 anyway), is Wendy Hayes.
One even gets to see a photograph of her so you can "see" who you are dealing with:


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Name another company of Apple's size where you say you want to write a letter to the CEO, President or Chair of the Board and they say "it's a secret." It's not exemplary customer relations.

Indeed, I recall that finding out Wendy Hayes' name and email only took a few minutes. I was just expressing surprise that her employees would keep that name a secret.

As for your final remarks, how odd. Apple is one of the few corporations that does not seem "out to screw the little guy." The rest is projection on your part.




Visnaut said:


> In addition to some of the very good reasons given above by Kosh and Todd, another reason is because administrative assistants and receptionists commonly have to deal with solicitors.
> 
> Back in my college days I worked a few months at a telemarketing place. After doing residential for a bit, they put me on businesses, and they taught me all the dirty tricks they use to navigate companies' phone mazes. How to schmooze receptionists, get names, find extensions, the whole lot. All in order to talk to people in charge in order to solicit for "charitable" causes.
> 
> ...


----------



## neema (Mar 6, 2003)

Kazak said:


> I tried anagramming Mokumo Bupe, since it's an intriguing name, but I didn't get anything interesting, just some things that Mr.? Bupe might not appreciate.


these are the kind of posts that keep me coming back here. :clap::clap:


----------

